

Show HN: Signal Box, the API to your web apps - jnesbitt
http://getsignalbox.com/

======
terzza
I've been on the beta of SB for a little while. Nice product and the guys have
been pretty helpful with my questions so far. I'd recommend grabbing a trial
account if you have an app to build anytime soon.

------
barrybhunter
Would be nice to be able to see the reference for the API. To know what types
of queries are possible.

get/set by key is probably there. But what sort of queries are possible is
important consideration.

~~~
jnesbitt
Hi barrybhunter. If you've signed up you can check out the resource API
documentation here:

<https://manage.getsignalbox.com/docs/reference/resource-api>

There's also the SBQL documentation available at:

[https://manage.getsignalbox.com/docs/reference/query-
languag...](https://manage.getsignalbox.com/docs/reference/query-language)

Is that what you meant?

~~~
barrybhunter
Yes that's the sort of thing. But ideally that should be available without
signing up. To get an idea of what is possible - ie is it worth even bothering
to signup.

Like I had no idea if supported geo-queries, and/or full-text queries. (seems
not?)

To know how compare to competition :)

~~~
JohnTitus
Are there other companies that do this sort of thing?

~~~
kevinpfab
Just to name a couple similar companies off the top of my head:

<http://parse.com>

<http://kinvey.com>

<http://cloudmine.me>

<http://proxomo.com>

------
Kudos
If your DNS goes down it'll take your status site (status.getsignalbox.com)
with it.

~~~
jnesbitt
You're right, we're looking at moving this elsewhere in the future. Thanks for
the heads up.

------
parsnips
Isn't Parse already doing this?

